
Ask HN: What would do to increase conversion on this page? - bswuft
http://www.mydailystartup.com/?2
======
benologist
Do you have a lot of traffic to optimize for? It looks pretty new, if it's
just a trickle you need to solve that problem first.

It also gives me the impression this is just for startup founders to share
their startup with other founders. That's not very good or important traffic
for most companies so if you're reaching a wider demographic you could
elaborate on that.

~~~
bswuft
No not a lot of traffic right now. I figure the higher i can get the
conversion rate with low traffic, that should only save me money ramping up
the traffic. It is for startup founders - more precisely B2B startup founders.
I think a lot of B2B startups could stand to benefit from using each others
products. But you're right - that traffic would not apply to most companies
outside of that niche. Thanks for the input. :)

~~~
benologist
If a handful of registrations is enough to skew your results you won't be able
to accurately conclude anything from your experiments.

This is a good read, the stuff about "busy work" \- even a bad conversion rate
will outperform your best effort at scale, it's very easy to distract yourself
with the wrong work when the hard stuff is so much harder.

[http://blog.samaltman.com/the-post-yc-slump](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-
post-yc-slump)

